# Choosing a UK Mainland Clinic for IVF - Any advice?



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am considering going to London for IVF / ICSI treatment after failed attempt at RFC. 

I see that ARGC and CRGH have the best success rates in UK but ARGC is so so expensive and have requested prices from CRGH.

Has anyone any experience of or info on any UK clinics.

Advice much appreciated.

Norma


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

DC8 ~ i think there is a thread about the diff clinic's or is the girls that our attending ? 

sorry i cant help


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya DC8 a few of us have attended the GCRM in glasgow and i personally can not praise it high enough tbh.
You could check out their website and have a look at their stastics and prices etc.
The clinic is only 5/10mins from airport and flights can be got very cheap from numerous airlines.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi DC8,

The HFEA website has some really good information about clinics in the UK, information such as success rates.  I'm at the Oxford Fertility Unit and they are so lovely there and there's no waitng list either!    I chose them because of their successes and also liked the fact that they are big on research (connected to Oxford University) they promote procedures that aren't widely used such as IVM for PCOS ladies!  I know it's quite daunting trying to find the right one so make sure you shop around!

Good luck

Bunny xxx


----------

